# 1911 Taurus 9mm Review



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

1911 Taurus 9mm
Bought Jay's Guns $580.00 (2 mags)
capacity 9+1
color black
Rounds fired so far: 300rds
Lubes used: Liquid Wrench Oil (I haven't found a better off the local shelf lube. If you knock it, I bet you haven't tried it!)

# jams, mis-feeds, double feeds, FTE's: 0 ZERO
Light trigger strike:01 (I believe this was operator error on the shooter, yes a shooter can cause a light trigger strike in a 1911)

Let me first say that even though I'm about to give a positive review on this gun, Taurus is general is garbage. I bought this gun because I wanted a full-size 1911 9mm for cost effective training for my students. 
I also have a Kimber ultra carry 1911 in 9mm.



This model has the higher beaver tail than most which lowers the bore axis reducing typical nasty 1911 muzzle flip.
trigger 10x smoother out of the box than my Kimber! Super fast trigger.
did not come sighted from the factory, typical Taurus
shoots 4" low at 45 feet, front sight needs to be filed down or replaced. rear sight was adjusted. probably still sighted for .45 slow ball.
magazine very very very difficult to load 7,8,& near impossible 9th round. I alternated both mags that came with the gun.
I ran, Winchester, federal, and steel monarch Russian 9mm
I have not cycle Winchester hollow points yet or any other hollow points at this time.
I ran the gun hard, only lubed it once with Liquid Wrench, full mag and one in the tube, every reload.
She ran flawlessly. At 300rds I am very impressed with this gun.
It appears Taurus has the ability to make quality when they want to.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a Taurus 1911AR chambered in 45 ACP for a time. Picked it up at Academy for $499 I believe. I found it to be 100% functional and it had an excellent trigger for an inexpensive out-of-the-box 1911. It ate everything that I fed it. I traded it off for a S&W Model 610 (no brainer there!). The only thing that I didn't care for on it was the rail on the frame. It didn't fit most of the "off-the-shelf" holsters, and I didn't feel like buying custom leather for it. My guess is that the tolerances of CNC machining combined with the less expensive labor in Brazil to pay someone to lap the slide/frame fit produces a decent 1911.

I'm seeing the same quality from the 1911s made in the Phillipines under the various brand names currently. They are coming from a single factory with the third party brand name applied. ATI's Titan is a very good Officer-sized 1911 for a reasonable price.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*To Each Their Own,BUT.......*

For that same price(or less) you could have had a Glock 17 or 19. If you bought this for teaching purposes seems to me that a 45ACP would have been better. Especially with light loads and a spring change.

GLOCKS = take out of box,shoot,shoot,shoot,no break in,no lube,no sweat. A 1911 IS NOT supposed to be chambered in anything but 45ACP. Why not stick to what works. If I was gonna get a cheap(er)1911,I would take a close look at Springfield Armory...and BTW...are they made in Springfield Mass. anymore ?? 

The above is simply my views on the subject. AND......yes I know.....I'm probably not right. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I think he was specifically looking for a 1911 platform for his students. I expect he has a few Glocks in his inventory of loaner guns as well.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> For that same price(or less) you could have had a Glock 17 or 19. If you bought this for teaching purposes seems to me that a 45ACP would have been better. Especially with light loads and a spring change.
> 
> GLOCKS = take out of box,shoot,shoot,shoot,no break in,no lube,no sweat. A 1911 IS NOT supposed to be chambered in anything but 45ACP. Why not stick to what works. If I was gonna get a cheap(er)1911,I would take a close look at Springfield Armory...and BTW...are they made in Springfield Mass. anymore ??
> 
> The above is simply my views on the subject. AND......yes I know.....I'm probably not right. --- SAWMAN


He has every 9mm Glock in inventory and is a big Glockophile. The 1911 was chosen only to give students more options. I did forewarn him numerous times about Tuarus and a 9mm 1911. .45acp full size is the most reliable combination for 1911. However, .45acp is pricey and when preferable he likes to keep everything in 9mm for student firearms. Ask him about 1911s vs Glocks, especially the grip angle. I double dog dare you.

Springfield Armory is no longer the same government owned Springfield Armory that your thinking of. The name was trademarked in 1974 after the federally owned facility in Massachusetts was closed in 1968. Now it's a privately owned company in Genisio IL. Also, most of their 1911s are made by Imbel in Brazil and imported. I think their M1A's are still made in IL. Lot of 1911 imports these days. Para Ordnance is Canadian and Rock Island Armory which is coincidentally the name of another US government arsenal is in the Philippians.


----------

